# Brightwell MicroBacter 7 or Stability - Chris Brightwell's reply to email about PH



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Making my shopping list for Boxing day sale.....

Has anyone tried MicroBacter7 with Freshwater tanks?

Brightwell Aquatics MicroBacter7 Aquarium Additive- 500ml

I know Seachem makes a product call Stability which is similar.

I see on a site that MicroBacter7 instructions included being used in FW and JL usually carries high quality stuff.

Soooo....what is better MicroBacter7 or Stability?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always used Nutrafins Cycle, it even worked in saltwater.

Sorry I couldn't be of help, the next go at it I'll pick up Stability and confirm. Either way, let us know how it works for you whichever route you go.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

I use Stability, the reason being, it also contains a strain of anaerobic bacteria which I was wanting to help cycling my coil denitrator. Most only focus on aerobic bacteria (for beneficial bacteria involved in Ammonia-Nitrite-Nitrate cycling).

I haven't tried the other, but can attest to Stability cycling the tank to completion in 11 days. It also has advertised that it will help remove ammonia as it cycles by introducing it's own bacteria that removes it. I might try and see if that claim is true.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, here are the two marketing sites. I am a sucker for this kind of stuff.

Seachem. Stability

Brightwell Aquatics - Microbacter7


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Couldn't really find anything on the internet so I emailed Brightwell and I got the president 

The fish were discus and the inverts were shrimps (low ph and high ph ones)

Thank you for contacting us. MicroBacter7 performs in freshwater as well as in marine systems, and is completely compatible with the fishes and invertebrates you mention in your inquiry. Addition of MicroBacter7 should not result in any significant impact on pH, particularly considering the minimal volume of the solution required to help maintain low nutrient concentrations. There may be some slight long-term increase in pH in acidic systems as latent organic material becomes recycled into additional microbial biomass, however I would not expect this change to be anything that couldn’t be countered (if desired) with addition of a weak acid or CO2 if the pH in the system needed to be lowered. In terms of alkaline systems, MicroBacter7 is most active up to a pH of ~10, with decreased activity and effectiveness as pH increases.

Please give this some consideration and feel free to direct additional questions to my attention. Thank you for your interest in Brightwell Aquatics; I sincerely appreciate it. 

Kindest regards,

Chris Brightwell

CR Brightwell
Marine Scientist
President


----------

